# Sherborn Police Dispatcher



## jgraz369 (Jul 19, 2017)

Town of Sherborn Police Department
COMMUNICATIONS SPECIALIST/DISPATCHER

The Town of Sherborn Police Department is accepting applications for the position of a full-time Communications Specialist/Dispatcher. We currently have one vacancy and expect several additional openings in the near future. We are seeking individuals who are highly motivated and possess strong communication and interpersonal skills. The hours will vary to include nights, weekends and holidays.

General Statement of Duties and Responsibilities:
Communication Specialists provide a vital link between citizens and emergency services. The Communication Specialist must be able to multi-task and excel in stressful situations while coordinating the appropriate responses for our citizens from the Police Department and Fire/Rescue Department in accordance with our Policies and Procedures. Other duties and responsibilities include but are not limited to:
• Answer, process and dispatch all Emergency/Non-Emergency requests for Police, Fire/Rescue, Emergency Medical and Department of Public Works services accordingly while maintaining timely and accurate computer entries.
• Log calls, monitor alarms and access control systems and operate multiple computer systems such as, Enhanced 911, IMC Computer Aided Dispatch, CJIS, OpenFox etc.
• Operate a multi-frequency radio system, manage communications between first responders, the communications center, and any other outside agencies.
• Serve as an information resource for the Police, Fire/Rescue Departments and the public.
• Perform other related dispatch and communications support duties as assigned.
Preferred Qualifications and Entrance Requirements:
• Applicants must be a minimum of 18 years old and possess a high school diploma or GED
• Ability to prioritize and work efficiently during stressful situations.
• Strong communication skills, both orally and written.
• Excellent computer skills and knowledge of a variety of computer programs such as, Microsoft Word, Excel, etc.
• Previous dispatch experience
• Certificates in E-911, CJIS, APCO and prior knowledge with IMC are preferred.
All applicants must be able to pass a criminal background. Starting hourly rate is $21.42 for FY 2021 and $21.85 for FY 2022 with a benefits package. More information regarding benefits can be found at:

https://www.sherbornma.org/sites/g/.../personnel_admin_plan_as_amend_2017_atm_1.pdf

Interested applicants may send a cover letter and resume to Sergeant David Nulty via email at [email protected] no later than March 31, 2021.


----------

